# Bumps on Skin



## LifewithLouie (Jan 11, 2013)

For the past six weeks Louie has been dealing with bumps on his skin. The first trip to the vet didn't result in a diagnosis, but he was prescribed a two week dose of Prednisone. After the first week, there wasn't any improvement so he was also given an antibiotic (Cephalexin). We completed all of the medications and still didn't see much improvement. After a couple more weeks of observing we took him to a different vet. Again, no diagnosis but she decided to start with a topical treatment of Douxo calming shampoo and spray. We were to bathe him once a week and use the spray on the other days. Last week we bathed him and used the spray and saw a big improvement. This past Sunday we gave him the second bath and the following day (yesterday) the bumps were back in full force. 

The bumps do not seem to bother him and he is NOT itching. The bumps are not red, crusty, etc. and his skin is normal in color. Other than the bumps he is acting completely normal in every way.

Anyone else have experience with this or suggestions?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks like hives, and he is having a allergic reaction to something.
You can give him Benadryl, and see if there is a improvement.

Start keeping a diary of everything he eats, and everything he is exposed to.
It will help find the culprit.


----------



## LifewithLouie (Jan 11, 2013)

TexasRed - Thanks! He has had hives in the past and those do respond to Benadryl and go away in a short time. However, these bumps do not respond to Benadryl. He has days where he looks like the picture and then calmer days. Neither vet believed they were hives either.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

How old is Louie? Our Sadie used to get these seasonally (and still does very rarely). They stopped being bad when she was about 2. 

We always used Benadryl and avoided frequent baths. She's only bathed about 2-3 times per year - in Baby Shampoo.


----------



## LifewithLouie (Jan 11, 2013)

Vizsla Baby - He will be three in March. He got this one other time over the summer, but those cleared up completely after some medication from the vet. This current set of bumps has been around for several weeks now.


----------



## captainrick747 (Sep 30, 2012)

Our dog Chili has had bumps on her skin for the past three weeks. It is only on one side of her body but seems to be spreading from her side to her legs. The vet gave her a shot of prednisone and put her on Clavamox antibiotic for possible folliculitis. She also has a few isolated red welts on the skin. They don't seem to bother her much but she is occasionally licking the bumps she can reach. He biopsied her for mange and it was negative. The bumps are increasing. She has been on the antibiotic for three days and no improvement. Any suggestions?


----------



## Winnysmom (Apr 28, 2019)

Hi everyone!

So I have an amazing 4 year old V g







irl Winny!

Winny is a very talented pointer and has been pointing pheasant and quail since she was six months old!

Winny came from a breeder in Massachusetts, lived in Upstate NY and then traveled south for an amazing hunting schedule starting in October of 2017.

The reason all that is important to note is while traveling south Winny hunted in TN, NC, SC and GA!

Each plantation had similar foliage etc. and Winny did really well with the change of season and environment until......she was on a quail hunt in Clinton SC and all **** broke loose within 2 hours of the completed hunt!

Winny broke out in blisters all over her body and I had to take her immediately to our vet where steroids and Benadryl were prescribed then her skin calmed down and life resumed with no idea of what caused the problem.

Our vet here in Aiken SC assured us we may never figure out what caused the skin reaction and it may never happen again and it didn’t for three more plantation hunts and then......It happened, Winny just had the best hunt of her short career and within 30 minutes of the completed hunt I noticed she was starting to turn a little pink and I immediately gave her two Benadryl tablets and it stopped the issue and I gave her one Benadryl tablet each morning and evening for three days.

The following week hunting season continued and although we never returned the Plantation we did run into various skin issues when we would be in the south for quail season and found ourselves constantly brining Winny to the vet until one day a new vet who is young (if you can imagine that being a good thing when we are always looking for the older wiser vet who has seen it all) was filling in for our vet and she just happen to have studied skin disorders and was quickly becoming an expert when she examined Winny, full blown ear infection again and said you know Winny would really benefit from cytopoint a shot that blocks allergic reactions and itching.

Dr. Hale explained how safe the shot is, how helpful it will be and instead of fighting backwards after there’s a problem we would ward an issue off before it happens because it was happening too often no matter how careful I was with baths or physical inspections after a hunt!

So for anyone who has posted photos etc of their babies with bumps, lumps or any other skin issue I highly highly highly encourage you to absolutely ask your vet about this miracle shot! CYTOPOINT 

Winnys first miracle shot lasted 6 weeks, no scratching, lumps, bumps and NO ear infections and NO 911 trips to the vets!

So you may be asking if it’s so great why didn’t my vet recommend it?????????

I asked the same question!!!!! Quick answer the old go to is cheep and easy Benadryl and steroids done!!

Cytopoint Shot coats around $100.00 and unless a vet is asked or “suggested” to use it, it often isn’t used because of its cost...this young gal didn’t hesitate she said I have the solution, explained in detail how the shot worked, benefits of preventing an outbreak and was quick to diagnose and recommend and inject!!

If you have a purebred Vizsla you know how often they can have allergic reactions this shot has saved untold trips to the vet and I can’t guess how many sleepless nights as my girl yes sleeps on my bed and she is healthy and happy and the shot doesn’t hurt anything but the wallet and I think we all agree these dogs, our family members that we love and adore are with every penny!

As a rule I would not ever recommend a medication as I have zero medical schooling but this shot has been such an absolute answer to my prayers I wanted to wait until I had solid testimony before I posted and I promise you if your V has skin issues you will see it work immediately and then you will watch what it will do for your V prophylactically !

It’s an Absolute miracle!! !!!
This is the last time my girl ever had a skin reaction!


----------



## Crescent (Feb 10, 2021)

Do not bath them too frequently.


----------

